# How to tell mother rabbit is feeding Babies



## ThePartyAnimal95 (Apr 12, 2011)

Hey just wondering how do i know if the mom rabbit is feeding the young they keep coming out of the box so i put a  blcok in and the 4 out of the five babies have fur and are getting quite big and a little pinish purple. Bu the other little one is purple and smaller alot smaller then the others what do i do and what could i do to make it live?


----------



## TigerLilly (Apr 13, 2011)

Well-fed babies _ look _full; if they are not being fed, they will get & stay wrinkled & purple, eventually dying. You can try to bottle feed. You can take the other babies out of the nest for a little while & leave the runt in to feed by itself so it doesnt have to fight for food. If you have another mama bunny with a smaller litter, about the same age or younger, they will sometimes 'adopt' another baby.
This can be caused by a litter having too many babies in it or the mother may not be cut out for breeding. It could also just be that the 'runt' is getting bullied out of the feeding process because it is already weak.
Good luck with it!


----------



## chicksandrabbitsohmy (Apr 13, 2011)

We had one runt in with one of our litters, and we kept an eye on things, and now, he's just as big furry and cute as the others..Turned out well...I like to look for a full belly first thing in the morning..It's a nice round belly..


----------

